# Proper bulb for plante aquarium



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

my bulb isnt as bright as it was when i bought the fixture but the fixture is used. Whne I turn it on the bulb is dim and doesnt get as bright as before. Should i replace it?

current 65W square pin 30" for 29 gallon tank

right now i have a 10k/atnic and it isnt good for plants.

should i get this bulb or what?

http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=384

for more bulbs on this website look here..... please look and recommend a better one

http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=539

thanks so much


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Vadimshevchuk,

The dim bulb sounds like it definitely needs replacement. The bulb you provided the link to will work just fine for you, good choice! With the 6700K bulb your plants will grow much better because your new bulb will provide more light available in the spectrum they can use. You may want to cut back on your photoperiod when you first install it to avoid problems with algae.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

thanks so much.. i already have alot o algae see my other question about it. thanks for the answer

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/64574-help-losing-battle-algae.html:rolleyes:


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

that 10k/atnic are not so good. I have one and they don't die but don't grow too well either. You would be okay on anything between 6700k to 10000k.


----------

